# SPS Prüffeld, Testumgebung



## Pau1e (16 April 2009)

Moinsn @ll!
Ich will auf der Arbeit ein SPS Prüffeld bauen, und hab irgendwie noch nicht so richtig die optimale Lösung gefunden.
Spannungen von 0-10V würde ich mit einem Spannungsteiler vom 24VDC Netzteil ziehen und die 0/4-20mA hätte ich ganz normal mit Widerstand und Poti von den 24 VDC genommen. 

Für die Analogwerte klemme ich einfach Panelmeter dazwischen, um einen Wert angezeigt zu bekommen.

Das ganze Teil sollte transportabel sein, um es auf Schreibtisch oder Werkbank stellen zu können.

Hat jemand nen guten Vorschlag, wie man das praktisch schön umsetzen kann?
Oder was habt Ihr denn so auf der Arbeit?

Ich dachte, ich verwende als Trägerplatte einfach ein Lochblech, da kann ich Schrauben und tun was ich will....

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps!!!!


----------



## Controllfreak (16 April 2009)

Warum nimmst Du keinen Prozesskalibrator?


----------



## Pau1e (17 April 2009)

weil ich ein Prüffeld baue, an dem ich eine komplette Anlage simulieren können will?

30x DI
30x DO
12x AI 0-10VDC
12x AI 4-20mA


----------

